# Bronzer for an NW20?



## TipTopTap (Mar 26, 2005)

I want to try MAC's bronzers to get a little color without looking fake.  TIA!


----------



## Onederland (Mar 26, 2005)

Probably Golden or Refined Golden...


----------



## AnGeLNS363 (Mar 28, 2005)

i'm an NW 20 too, and i use Sunbasque dusted lightly over a matte tan blush (like BB Sandstone)... it gives that just-got-outta-the-sun flush!


----------



## gems2374 (Mar 28, 2005)

Im nc 20 and like refined golden..although i do have other better recs if you dont have  to use mac


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 28, 2005)

2nd using Sunbasque as a bronzer. I'm NW15 and I love the way that looks


----------



## MACreation (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm NW25 a MAC MAU used Refined Golden and Sunbasque on me


----------



## Kittybee (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm an NC20 and use golden for a natural look, especially during the day and the cold winter months. I use Bronze light handedly during the summer and at night, when you can get away with a bit more colour without looking 'fake'

HTH!


----------



## mandyjw82 (Mar 29, 2005)

sunbasque here too!


----------

